# Work Van or Truck?



## tcleve4911

oh.....I can't decide..........


----------



## txgencon

tcleve4911 said:


> oh.....I can't decide..........


A good homeowners association would prevent that.


----------



## TheSidingGuy

I like Chevy van. Just keeping my tools dry. Works for me www.thesidingguy.com


----------



## A. Spruce

Here ya go, best of both worlds. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheSidingGuy

TheSidingGuy said:


> I like Chevy van. Just keeping my tools dry. Works for me www.thesidingguy.com


 
I must have got 50 hits to my webesite from this thread and about 200 hit from other threads in the last week.
www.thesidingguy.com


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

tcleve4911 said:


> oh.....I can't decide..........


 
we got 2' the other day so i took my van to plow, i come to a stop and the roof load of snow from the racks forward came crashing down. still beats shoveling it out hahaha


----------



## SSC

had a van (ford) thought a lifted pickup would be sooo much better. so i got one and then realized how much it sucked having to load and unload everything every morning and night. so i just recently went back to van . . . thank god. so much better.


----------



## astor

TheSidingGuy said:


> I must have got 50 hits to my webesite from this thread and about 200 hit from other threads in the last week.
> www.thesidingguy.com


what you do with the hits? you may as well just go different computers to visit your website to generate hits, but they are mostly useless.:whistling


----------



## TheSidingGuy

astor said:


> what you do with the hits? you may as well just go different computers to visit your website to generate hits, but they are mostly useless.:whistling


I like to look at who is clicking on my web site. Its very interesting all the stats I colect from here. Work van or truck is beating Replacement Widow Installation. The saw type is doing good Too. So you see its not usless


----------



## SHI

Van!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardly Working

Oh truck all the way,


----------



## Hardly Working

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Hardly Working

Actually I prefer my van.

Found that truck on the way to work one day while getting gas.


----------



## stp57

That's not a truck! That is the Milky Way on wheels!
Steve



Hardly Working said:


> Oh truck all the way,


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

nice van, i wanted the slider but it wouldn't work with my access doors. i like my front end a little bit more though.


----------



## JT Wood

I need a truck for the 4x4:thumbsup:


----------



## scrapecc

They make 4x4 vans. Check out the Quigley conversion.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

my buddy has a big ford 4x4 huge one 460 motor, he rode in my awd one and said i wish i would of known about it, his rides like a lumber wagon and takes an acre to turn around in,

i agree it is cool but i also seen how many times he had to stop and fill it a week.

i have never been stuck in mine and i have been offroad, keep in mind were talking about 40 thousand dollar vans not many people are into bogging them i am more or less saying getting in a muddy snox parking lot, atv race type scenario or even when your in a customers lawn dropping off material.


----------



## Big-Bro

Hey, any one remember those chevy carryalls?......My friends father was an electrician and had a 1967 chevy carryall for years as a service truck. Pick-up front end, with a Van back end, remember those? I say get GM / Ford, to start designing and producing a New full size version of those! Make 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, 1 ton, in 2wd, and 4wd, with different powerful & fuel efficient engines, and transmissions available. And make the rear van bodies tall enough to walk in, something like the sprinter's, at a working man's affordable price, and people might buy them!... Oh,... and make them here in the USA!.... Not Mexico like dodge!


----------



## TheSidingGuy

Big-Bro said:


> Hey, any one remember those chevy carryalls?......My friends father was an electrician and had a 1967 chevy carryall for years as a service truck. Pick-up front end, with a Van back end, remember those? I say get GM / Ford, to start designing and producing a New full size version of those! Make 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, 1 ton, in 2wd, and 4wd, with different powerful & fuel efficient engines, and transmissions available. And make the rear van bodies tall enough to walk in, something like the sprinter's, at a working man's affordable price, and people might buy them!... Oh,... and make them here in the USA!.... Not Mexico like dodge!


 
They were great. I wish I had one now.
A. Oliveri Siding and Remadeling
www.thesidingguy.com


----------

